# Curls drop out!



## georgierodgers (Dec 14, 2020)

Trying to curl my hair with straighteners. Hairdresser gave me a few hints and tips and it doesn’t look as good as when she dies it but not bad. And then the curls just drop out! I’ve barely left the house and they’re gone. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## MMUgurl (Jan 11, 2021)

IMHO, I think a lot of the problem may be due to the product(s) you may/may not be using. Have you tried Sea Salt Spray??


----------



## Elvira5625 (Apr 26, 2021)

You need to choose a suitable curling iron to make a beautiful hairstyle without harming the hair quality.You can try 2-in-1 Hair Straightener and Curling Iron


----------



## stackescape (Apr 26, 2021)

having the same problem when I try to curl mine


----------



## Rebecca Dorman (Apr 30, 2021)

I find it helps to go slower when flipping the straightener over to make the curls and on second or third day hair so the curls last longer. But personally the curling iron is easier for me to use!


----------



## amberHrrs (Sep 12, 2021)

Maybe you can add a curl defining solution to make the curls more intact.


----------



## BeautyMaxx (Oct 7, 2021)

MMUgurl said:


> IMHO, I think a lot of the problem may be due to the product(s) you may/may not be using. Have you tried Sea Salt Spray??


I personally don't like Sea Salt Spray as it leaves my hair reaaalllly sticky and "hard" curly hair.


----------

